# FMA Digest - Special Digest: Filipino Boxers



## Morgan (Jun 27, 2007)

[FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Sans-Serif][SIZE=-2]Hello Fellow Forum Members,

I read a review of the above titled journal and checked my subscription notification, finding the Special Edition.
Very much worth your time to read it I believe.  PG Steven k. Dowd, the FMA Digest publisher has assembled a very informative set of articles and historical data on boxing in the Philippines.

In particular, I agree with the original reviewer who cited the opening article by Joseph R. Smith, "Origins of Philippines Boxing, 1899 - 1929"  as a highly valuble and informative document.

This particular special edition is quite short, only 24 parges, but it's also quite informative.

Morgan
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds interesting! I haven't read my copy yet.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 4, 2007)

Great e-zine about Filipino boxers and history about them. Hope you all get to read it.


----------

